# Configuration Business Everywhere



## Barbibul (13 Mars 2008)

bonsoir,

mon entreprise me paye cette solution nomade pour mon mac, j'ai installé la bonne version mais je n'arrive pas à configurer pour que cela fonctionne.
quelqu'un pourrait-il m'aider à faire les vérifs nécessaires ?
merci à tous


----------



## fransik (14 Septembre 2008)

...bonjour,

problème très certainement similaire de mon côté, ne trouvant pas non plus de solution.
A mon avis, elle est forcément du côté de Orange France, j'utilise en Allemagne une carte strictement identique avec ePlus, et ça fonctionne parfaitement bien.

A noter cependant pour Orange:
- le coffret de vente stipule que Mac OS 10.4 ou 10.4 est nécessaire
- les documents commerciaux confirment ceci
- le CD ne contient pour autant rien pour Mac(!)
- le site de Option renvoie vers Orange (l'opérateur concerné) pour le support technique
- le site de Orange confirme la compatibilité Mac (et son contraire, accessoirement...)

Bref, j'ai téléchargé le logiciel Orange Business Everywhere pour Mac, v. 1.0 (faute de mieux),
puis installé après avoir créé puis sélectionné un nouveau profil réseau (3G France), puis changé quelques paramètres:
- APN "orange.fr" (au lieu du "orange-entreprise" par défaut)
- utilisateur "orange"
- mot de passe "orange"

Le bilan, je n'arrive dans aucun cas à me connecter, "Echec de la connection".
Ergo, 700...

Si quelqu'un devait avoir déjà subi cette expérience ;-) merci d'en parler ici, je tâcherai de le faire également suite à cette conversation avec leur support technique.


----------



## PCARDON (28 Octobre 2008)

Pour ma part, sur MacBook Pro, avec une carte 3G d'origine SFR (désymlockée) et une carte SIM iPhone, ça se connecte avec les paramètres suivants :
APN = orange
mot de passe =orange
utilisateur = orange


----------



## angstrom (24 Décembre 2008)

tout pareil que vous
je n'arrive qu'a un echec connection 
quelque soit l'apn 
j'ai essayé toute vos solutions ; orange-entreprise; orange.fr ; orange
pas moyen avec avec carte orange et icon 225

pourtant avec la meme carte sim orange et une pc card Option sur le pc aucun probleme de connexion, c'est rageant 
j'ai passé 5 heures a me faire balader chez orange avec le "on va essayer avant de vous passer un technicien" ... quand ils ne veulent pas , ils ne veulent pas.. En attendant mon icon 225 fonctionne bien avec des Pass orange ( payable 1H 2H 4H)  et une carte sim passe mais pas avec ma carte sim business forfait illimité ... Si quelqu'un a une solution, j'essaye volontier 
merci joyeux noel 
marc


----------



## fraise78 (29 Décembre 2008)

Bonsoir,

 as tu essayé l'apn : internet-entreprise ? je ne sais plus si c entreprise au pluriel ou au singulier.
 login : orange
 mdp ; orange

Voili


----------



## angstrom (22 Janvier 2009)

voui, j'ai essayé aussi internet-entreprise et internet.entreprise sans succés 

c'est :hein::hein::hein:


----------

